

Google Cloud Platform price drops - daave
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/03/google-cloud-platform-live-blending-iaas-and-paas-moores-law-for-the-cloud.html

======
dfbrown
If my math is right, that makes it $6.77 per month for a full time f1-micro
instance. That's comparable to DigitalOcean's prices.

( 0.013 dollars/hour * 24 hours/day * 31 days/month ) * 0.70 discount = 6.77

~~~
khass
It´s even cheaper if you run the vm non-stop. They are offering sustained use
discounts.

~~~
agwa
dfbrown factored that into the calculation (by multiplying by 0.7)

